# Writing Postscript Printer Driver



## manojrajgarhia (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi 

I have developed the driver as per requirement below for Win2K. 

Now I am up against the wall for building the same driver for Win 98. I do not know how . I have DDK98 on my machine but am unable to proceed further . Please help 

I need to add a tab to the windows printer Document and Printer device 
property dialog boxes. In these tabs, we will have to add a combo box, and a few edit boxes. 

The dynamic information enetred in these tabs has to travel to the postscript generated by the printer. The printer should generate postscript output. 

I also need to invoke a few APIs like Read registry, get a GUID and invoke IE/NScape from the driver. 

I will be processing postscript output for some business logic. 

Thanks in adv. for all th help. 

Regards 

Manoj Rajgarhia


----------



## riteshChander (Dec 26, 2005)

*Help how to start writing printer drivers*

Hi 


I need to write a printer driver which should save the print job (postscript file/tiff file) into a filelocation. I am new to writing printer driver although i am into appliation development from last 6 years working with C#, ASP, VB. 

I don't know where to start. I have installed windows DDK. Also got some sample code but don't know how to debug and crak this code for my understanding. A quick help in this regard is highly appericiated.

If anyone tell me how to do it/ any other alternative solution for this task. 

Thank you in advance.

Cheers

Ritesh chander


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Moving this to the Programming forum.


----------



## My_Name_is_Dars (May 2, 2006)

*Virtual Printer Driver*

Hey ...

We are going to create a Virtual Printer Driver which will create a PDF file. 
We have already created a dll file which contains methods to create & modify PDF files. 

Now from where to start creating a virtual printer driver that we don't know

So, Could u help me out???

Thanks in advance.


----------

